# Lorin Maazel Died (84)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/14/arts/music/lorin-maazel-brilliant-intense-and-enigmatic-conductor-dies-at-84.html?_r=0

Of all his recordings I probably like Brucker 7 with the BPO the best. The intensity that suddenly flares up through a seemingly cold & disciplined preparation... He was one of my favourite conductors.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

He conducted my favorite recording of Don Giovanni, which was the very recording that got me seriously interested in classical music, so needless to say, I owe a lot to his work.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Another great name of classical music has passed this year...
RIP, Maestro Maazel


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Loved 'The Ring Without Words', some of his Brahms and Mahler too.

Cheers to the op for the direct title, there are too many people afraid of death or superstitious.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

To date, still the best _L'enfant et les sortilèges_ on record, another archival must-have despite any good or great later renderings.

I am but one of many who are grateful for the work he did.

But, 84? I think he had a great run.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Another great has passed on... one of so many, it makes you feel your own mortality.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

RIP Maestro His Telarc recording of the Shostakovich 5th was the very first CD I bought in 1984.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear that.

Not the time to say he never was a favorite and I considered his interpretations wildly erratic, but I've seen him conduct the NY Philharmonic live several times and anytime we lose someone of his stature, it is a shock and a blow.


----------



## AdmiralSilver (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

RIP maestro Maazel.

I in all seriousness rate his recording of Carmen (for the Francesco Rosi film) as my prefered recording of the work:










perhaps less controversially have also long cherished his Mendelssohn:










At some point today I'll make a point of playing his Brahms Requiem:


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

starthrower said:


> His Telarc recording of the Shostakovich 5th was the very first CD I bought in 1984.


How curious. For my first venture into CDs from LPs c.1984 also was a Maazel/Cleveland/Telarc recording too. However, mine was his "Pictures at an Exhibition"


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

stupid double post thanks to a TC glitch


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Vasks said:


> How curious. For my first venture into CDs from LPs c.1984 also was a Maazel/Cleveland/Telarc recording too. However, mine was his "Pictures at an Exhibition"


I also bought that one around the same time. Telarc's were the only classical CDs that the audio store carried back then. I couldn't go home with my new CD player and no CDs.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Perhaps the greatest recording of Prokofiev's _Romeo and Juliet_ ballet music:










One of the best versions of Gershwin's _Porgy and Bess_:


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

amfortas said:


> Perhaps the greatest recording of Prokofiev's _Romeo and Juliet_ ballet music:


Ooh, you're so right about his Prokofiev "R&J"


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I liked his version of BEETHOVEN SYMPHONY 7 ,I have lp of that version.On the tape i still have the last movement was more than 8 minutes long.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

PetrB said:


> To date, still the best _L'enfant et les sortilèges_ on record, another archival must-have despite any good or great later renderings.
> 
> I am but one of many who are grateful for the work he did.
> 
> But, 84? I think he had a great run.


Knowing the secondhand store near work had this I just went and grabbed a copy on your recommendation.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I was listening to him just this morning. Sad to hear the news.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The sharpest, clearest Sibelius 6th (with the Vienna Phil.) I've ever heard. Sibelius called the piece "cold spring water." Maazel's is that image come to life.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The only thing memorable he recorded was the complete ballet Romeo and Juliet by Prokofiev, in my opinion.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I learned of Maazel's death by way of WQED, the Pittsburgh NPR station, this morning. I heard Maazel conduct in Pittsburgh, where he was music director for several years in the late 80s and early 90s. I always liked his work.

I'm currently playing his _Music for Violoncello and Orchestra_, Op. 10, on the RCA Victor recording featuring Rostropovich. Spooky music. Nothing else quite like it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

hpowders said:


> The only thing memorable he recorded was the complete ballet Romeo and Juliet by Prokofiev, in my opinion.


Don't deprive yourself of that absolutely _awesome_ _Roman Festivals_. _;D_


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

hpowders said:


> The only thing memorable he recorded was the complete ballet Romeo and Juliet by Prokofiev, in my opinion.


At the very worst, then, that's one memorable thing more than *I've* recorded.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

R. I. P to a terrific conductor.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. While I admit I'm not a big follower of Maazel, he definitely did a lot in his career and was a part of a special time in the recording of Classical music.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

RIP for Maazel. This day, I'm going to listen his Sibelius series as a tribute to him.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

satoru said:


> RIP for Maazel. This day, I'm going to listen his Sibelius series as a tribute to him.
> 
> View attachment 46561


That's a spicy meatball...


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2014)

I have heard some of his recordings - couldn't tell you at this point which ones - but never purchased any. Still sad to see him gone. Apparently his father died just a few years ago at the ripe old age of 106, I believe.

I think of him mostly as the man who took over for Szell in Cleveland - large shoes to fill. I was also curious to learn that he had written an opera based on Orwell's 1984.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I will listen to his Prokofiev complete Romeo and Juliet, assuming I can find it.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Vasks said:


> How curious. For my first venture into CDs from LPs c.1984 also was a Maazel/Cleveland/Telarc recording too. However, mine was his "Pictures at an Exhibition"


That was my first CD too. I only saw him conduct once - a few years ago in Boston he conducted the Tchaikovsky 3rd Suite. He was in great form that night - no odd eccentricities that he engaged in sometimes. It was one of the best BSO concerts I ever went to. Due to injuries suffered in an accident he cancelled the concerts he was to conduct there in the spring. I never heard what kind of accident it was. I didn't know he was that ill.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm now putting out an APB on Maazel's Prokofiev, Romeo and Juliet.

If anyone finds it, please PM me.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I'm now putting out an APB on Maazel's Prokofiev, Romeo and Juliet.
> 
> If anyone finds it, please PM me.


I'm holding mine right now. Here, catch!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Vale to the maestro, recently I've just been enjoying Andrew Lloyd Webber's _Requiem _again (surely that must have been one of his biggest selling records?), and one of the earliest things I bought was his recording of Beethoven's _Fidelio_. Eloquence reissued it on cd, which I now have, and I love it still. I also like that no nonsense aspect of his style, Telarc where great in capturing that with clarity and precision during his Cleveland years. He was also instrumental in putting Zemlinsky back in the spotlight after decades of relative neglect (along with James Conlon and Riccardo Chailly). We can be greatful for his legacy.


----------

